# New grinder finally arrived.



## Pratik3805 (Dec 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/NXGGKMC




http://imgur.com/JZPiFKY


Was quite big and didn't leave much space to work while next to the machine, so set up a new spot especially for this guy. Am in love.

Im sorry, I just couldn't figure out how to upload the image.


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great choice! The E37 is wee for a 83mm commercial flat burr!!!


----------

